# Hello everyone



## Daniela2022 (Oct 3, 2021)

I would like to find someone whom I can speak to and vent to . I am in desperate need of advice .I am willing to also hear you out if you also need someone to speak to.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

what's up


----------

